# The Extreme Predator Hunt



## Fur_Stacker (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Predator Hunters.... The crew at The Extreme Predator Hunt has been working hard to bring to you this years events. They are having two events and your team will have the chance to become the overall points champion. Sounds fun, exciting and a challege. Hope everyone has had a chance to do a few sets this year. I know I am still trying to stick a deer. Check out the flyer and hope to see some of you at The Extreme Predator Hunt.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Any pics or results yet?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckr15 (Jan 2, 2014)

The guy that won shot two yote's and one fox. I think they were taken down by bay city thats were he was from. As for the number of pretators taken I can't say but low numbers. It is hard going around here with about two feet of snow. I have'nt heard of any one having much luck this year so far.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

